# Gateway Coasters At The Dare Car Show/ride August 21



## rollfaster (Aug 2, 2016)

Another event involving hot rods and customs, we like it! Come on out to the Edwardsville High School on Sunday August 21 at 9:00am. We'll check out the cars and then hit the trail for 10-15 mile ride. After the ride, we'll head back to the show were food and refreshments will be available. It's very possible we may have a spot with the car show, still working on that. I'll edit this post if we get one. Hope to see you there.

Edwardsville High School
6161 Center Grove Rd.
Edwardsville,Illinois 62025


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 9, 2016)

UPDATE: we will have a free space at the show to set up our tent and banner. And yes, we are displaying our bikes!


----------



## tjkajecj (Aug 9, 2016)

Rob,

Thanks for the update, Cards are out of town that weekend, hope to see you there.

Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 9, 2016)

Glad you can make it Tim. Sure would like to see one or two of your Shelbys. I'll probably have my 36 with me.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 19, 2016)

This Sunday. See ya there!!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 21, 2016)

Perfect weather day today for the Dare show today. Super nice cars and huge bicycle turnout. Thanks to all that attended. We've been invited back to do this next year, and may be able to make this an annual event.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Ok Don (Schwinndoggy) we need to step our game up. These guys have a tent, banner, and a BFC (big f'ing cookie) with their logo on it! Seriously though looks like you all had a good time. Ride on Coasters! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 21, 2016)

You guys should do the BFC, it'll put alittle pep in your step haha!


----------



## tjkajecj (Aug 21, 2016)

Rob,

Each events is getting bigger and better, I noticed a lot attention to the bikes by the car enthusiast.
Maybe even picked up a new member or two.
Hope you guys do make this an annual event.
Had a great time, thanks to you and the other  organizers for setting up these events.

Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 21, 2016)

Really appreicate that Tim. We try, and like today, succeed. Pretty sure this will be an Annual event. Great to see you and your wife come out, everyone loved your Shelbys and LWB Colson. Would like to see you guys at our 2nd Annual Ride/BBQ at Route 66 State Park on the 18th of next month.


----------

